# What happened to my green beans?



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

We were on vacation for a week and when we got back we picked about 3 bushel of green beans. They were a little dry as it hadnt rained that week and was very hot. Had to shell quite a few. I canned them and they turned out different than any I have ever canned. I don't know what exactly happened but I dont know if they are edible or would taste right. The beans turned red a kind of rusty red color around the ends. And the beans turned kind of brown. These were rattlesnake and half runners. Anyone know what caused this? I wonder ifI wasted time canning them or if they will be alright.
Help please.
Thanks, Vicki


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Red usually means you harvested them after they were in their prime.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i grew both varieties for many years and never saw anything like that.

they turned brown after canning??


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

The ends of the broke bean pods are rusty red and the beans are a rusty brown.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

It's because you didn't pick them early enough.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Are you asking if they are safe to eat?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, they are safe to eat. The texture will be a little different, though.


----------



## mollymae (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi all! Did you do a cold pack? I've done cold packs before with my rattlesnake beans,and they have been brownish red on the ends. Hot packing will prevent that. THey may have been a little late and not so moist when you canned also. I have learned though, to have pretty green beans canned, you have to hot pack them. Molly


----------

